# Broner responds to Maidana on twitter and addresses Matthysse



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Maidana posted these tweets about Broner

Have anyone heard about @adrienbroner lately? 147 lbs or running? Just wondering...

they tell me broner is on tour?? what??

give the man @adrienbroner the benefit of doubt. maybe he retired from boxing and starting a new and safer career in music. good for him!!

let's get this straight with broner. If he doesn't wanna fight me he quits the wba title and I'll take care of him by buying his rap record

*Broner responds*

stop talking shit about me boy I'm go fuck you up fool stop talking so much PUSSY and after I'm done with your foreign ass matthysse #NEXT








:think interesting fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

hard to believe Rene's English is that good

who takes it in this fight, bball? Rene the G or the rnb fruit?


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

maidana with the jokes. 

Broner actin like a bitch lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> hard to believe Rene's English is that good
> 
> who takes it in this fight, bball? Rene the G or the rnb fruit?


P4P and stylewise, it screams out Broner, but idk about the weight. If Broner is punching with average power at welterweight, he's in for some trouble


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol buy his album


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner would box Maidana's ears off, Maidana barely won a round against Alexander


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck it, I sitll want 2 see this fight


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Broner would box Maidana's ears off, Maidana barely won a round against Alexander


Obviously you haven't paid attention to Maidana's progression, he has improved so much under Robert Garcia's training. Broner gets stopped by Maidana.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana stops Broner @147


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Maidana will push this guy's shit in and he calling Matthysse out next :yep


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Maidana wins this by stoppage.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana posted these tweets about Broner
> 
> Have anyone heard about @adrienbroner lately? 147 lbs or running? Just wondering...
> 
> ...


Weak response from Broner. Like a whiney cunt.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Broner would box Maidana's ears off, Maidana barely won a round against Alexander


Broner got outboxed by Paulie,PDL and Quintero.
What makes you think that Broner would box Maidanas ears off?


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner looks fucking huge, he is like Canelo, very thick. He definitely belongs to welters, but unfortunately doesnt have power and stamina to compete with the best, which is good, cuz i wanna see him dating the canvas


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow. Maidana clowns Broner in the trash talking, in his second language, and sometimes the Latinos are notoriously bad at English. I can see this going a similar way to Khan-Maidana, where Maidana gives him hell for 12 rounds, but Broner does just enough, hopefully enough to ruin his career (like what most people think Provo did to Bradley)


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Broner looks fucking huge, he is like Canelo, *very thick*. He definitely belongs to welters, but unfortunately doesnt have power and stamina to compete with the best, which is good, cuz i wanna see him dating the canvas


You're spot on there!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Is that officially Maidanas account? :lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner stops Maidana. I don't see it going any other way.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> hard to believe Rene's English is that good
> 
> who takes it in this fight, bball? Rene the G or the rnb fruit?


It's his manager.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Broner would box Maidana's ears off, Maidana barely won a round against Alexander


Alexander > Broner at welter. Broner doesn't have a top notch defence (can't blame him, shoulder roll is very hard to pull off) his speed which he certainly had at 130/135 seems to have died off with the weight gain and his power seems average at Welter, Broner doesn't spoil (simple term) enough, and has reasonably low (but effective) output, imo his style doesn't match up to Maidana's very well, he would have to preform better than he has thus far to win.

*Take what I'm saying with a little pinch of salt, my views are quite simplistic.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I've always felt Maidana has been a tad overrated over the years but it is time Broner went in with someone with a bit of pop in their punch.
DeMarco was always overrated and Broner destroyed him, but I think we can accept that Broner was too big to be genuinely hurt under 140.

If I had to make a prediction and both bring their A game, Broner would need to tighten up his defence but I think he gets by MM but unless he absolutely shines and stops the predictable shoulder roll-clinch stuff, Lucas could give him real problems.

We won't know just how good Broner is at the higher weights until he shows he can handle a genuine power puncher because that walking through and laughing at punches ain't gonna cut it against real KO artists.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

From Russia said:


> Broner looks fucking huge, he is like Canelo, very thick. He definitely belongs to welters, but unfortunately doesnt have power and stamina to compete with the best, which is good, cuz i wanna see him dating the canvas


That photo was before he was fighting at 147 too :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Is that officially Maidanas account? :lol:


Yeah, whether it's actually him who tweeters I don't know, probably his manager or a team member I tend to tink.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> That photo was before he was fighting at 147 too :lol:


so, this "p4p star" was fighting midgets/Auschwitz victims and everybody was wondering about his huge power, haha


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds like Broner vs Mosley is next, not Maidana.

Probably smart (Broner) from a matchmaking perspective. Not sure Broner is ready for Maidana.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner is on a major rap tour right now. After he's finished he will beat the shit outta Maidana like he did Demarco. Guys like Maidana and Demarco are made to order for Broner and he will always look like the second coming against them.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

he has a sweater on and hes layered in that picture. he is wide across the shoulders. make the fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

If Maidana gets close often enough, he can do some real damage. The problem is, his head movement is lacking on the outside on the way in. I hate to say I might slightly favor Broner. 

Garcia better have Maidana keep working on that jab and upper body movement. Otherwise, it's gonna look like DeMarco.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone who thinks that Maidana is stopping broner, let alone beating him, just don't like the problem and are thinking with their head between their ass.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Obviously you haven't paid attention to Maidana's progression, he has improved so much under Robert Garcia's training. Broner gets stopped by Maidana.


Fighting club fighters like Karass and Lopez lol.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Fighting club fighters like Karass and Lopez lol.


And? Broner has barely fought anyone better, he's only proven against soft-punching opposition.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

One thing I overlooked was how open Broner is to the left side of his body, Maidana would do well to target it with his right on the inside.



SouthPaw said:


> Fighting club fighters like Karass and Lopez lol.


I think Maidana clearly has the better resume.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

This is the test to determine if Broner is the real deal or not. 

Sure he's championship level, but does he belong to the elite?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Obviously you haven't paid attention to Maidana's progression, he has improved so much under Robert Garcia's training. Broner gets stopped by Maidana.


He certainly has progressed, however I don't feel he was as impressive as people made him out to be in his win against Lopez.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This to me, is a 50:50 fight.

Maidana is a 'good' boxer, and has power. He will land many body shots on Broner and will break him down, but I feel Maidana gets hit way too easily which isn't a good thing when up against Adrien. So Broner can eventually neutralise Maidana. 

I don't see Maidana knocking Adrien out, a bodyshot KO, possibly...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> One thing I overlooked was how open Broner is to the left side of his body, Maidana would do well to target it with his right on the inside.
> 
> I think Maidana clearly has the better resume.


His best wins are Ortiz(good win), Lopez(140 lb club fighter. He's living off the Ortiz fluke..a fight he was losing clearly), and Karass(journeyman/ club fighter he had loads of trouble with anyway)

His power is overrated too. Hit Khan flush numerous times when Khan had been KO'd before and after and only managed to wobble him. Being dominated for most of the fight. Couln't stop and old ass Erik Morales an got outboxed and outfought for stretches in what was supposed to be a showcase fight. Maidana is just a solid contender with a reputation that far exceeds his talent level.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Couln't stop and old ass Erik Morales an got outboxed and outfought for stretches in what was supposed to be a showcase fight. Maidana is just a solid contender with a reputation that far exceeds his talent level.


Damn, I forgot about this!

I don't rate Maidana as much as others do. I think Broner can beat Maidana, and then the hype train will launch to a sickening new level until he meets the left hook of Matthysse.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> His best wins are Ortiz(good win), Lopez(140 lb club fighter. He's living off the Ortiz fluke..a fight he was losing clearly), and Karass(journeyman/ club fighter he had loads of trouble with anyway)
> 
> His power is overrated too. Hit Khan flush numerous times when Khan had been KO'd before and after and only managed to wobble him. Being dominated for most of the fight. Couln't stop and old ass Erik Morales an got outboxed and outfought for stretches in what was supposed to be a showcase fight. Maidana is just a solid contender with a reputation that far exceeds his talent level.


Breaking Ortiz's jaw is not a fluke, it was the result of stubborn durability and non-stop volume, Lopez deserves credit for that. And Canelo, considered the next big thing in boxing, was much heavier and stopped Lopez just one round sooner than Marcos did.

Khan saw the shot coming and was out on his feet, Danny caught him with a shot that knocked him over. Prescott was ages before that. Marcos has improved since then.

Morales nearly outboxed Danny Garcia too.

He's no Julian Jackson, but his power is real and his resume is better than Broner's.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Breaking Ortiz's jaw is not a fluke, it was the result of stubborn durability and non-stop volume, Lopez deserves credit for that. And Canelo, considered the next big thing in boxing, was much heavier and stopped Lopez just one round sooner than Marcos did.
> 
> Khan saw the shot coming and was out on his feet, Danny caught him with a shot that knocked him over. Prescott was ages before that. Marcos has improved since then.
> 
> ...


No. It was a fluke. He was losing clearly and clearly taking more punishment. He caught Ortiz on his way in with his mouth open. If they fight 10 times, Ortiz beats him and probably stops him 9.

Canelo also was never hurt by Lopez the way Maidana was, being buzzed at least twice and was fighting on even terms for the entire fight. Canelo didn't lose a round.

Khan wasn't out on his feet. He took numerous punches after the right that hurt him and never went down. This is Bambi legs Khan, who has been hurt numerous times.

Danny was 24 and his best opponent had been Kendall Holt. He was still a prospect being fed an old champ to gauge where he was....and he still did way better against Morales than a 28 year old Maidana who had already been in with elite 140 lbers like Khan, Ortiz, and Kotelynik...and when he fought him again a year later, he starched the old man. Garcia is a level above.

You're right. He's not Julian Jackson. He's a slightly above average puncher who's best stoppage wins are over Ortiz(never known for durability), Soto-Karass(a Mexican club fighter with 7 losses when he fought him), and Josesito Lopez( a 140 lb club fighter)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> No. It was a fluke. He was losing clearly and clearly taking more punishment. He caught Ortiz on his way in with his mouth open. If they fight 10 times, Ortiz beats him and probably stops him 9.
> 
> Canelo also was never hurt by Lopez the way Maidana was, being buzzed at least twice and was fighting on even terms for the entire fight. Canelo didn't lose a round.
> 
> ...


I will never consider a man breaking another man's jaw with his fist in a boxing man a fluke. He was clearly coming on towards the end, and caught him with a great shot. Being behind on points doesn't make that a fluke.

Canelo's huge and has a better guard, but Maidana's powerful enough to perform closer to Canelo than Ortiz.

Yes, Bambi Khan was hurt again, practically out on his feet. I don't know how you can see he wasn't seriously hurt.

Garcia may be a level above, not the issue, point is Morales put on a great performances against a technically inferior fighter several times.

Regardless of what kind of view you have of him in the grand scheme of things, you criticized him for fighting club fighters, I pointed out that his resume was better than Broner's, and that hasn't been refuted, so there's not much more to talk about.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> You're right. He's not Julian Jackson. He's a slightly above average puncher who's best stoppage wins are over Ortiz(never known for durability), Soto-Karass(a Mexican club fighter with 7 losses when he fought him), and Josesito Lopez( a 140 lb club fighter)


If Maidana has only slightly above average punching power what does that mean for Broner? Featherfisted?
Broners best win is DeMarco/Paulie. I dont cound the PDL fight. Thats hardly better then Lopez/Morales and Karass.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> If Maidana has only slightly above average punching power what does that mean for Broner? Featherfisted?
> Broners best win is DeMarco/Paulie. I dont cound the PDL fight. Thats hardly better then Lopez/Morales and Karass.


It's not better at all. Their resumes are very similar. The difference is that Broner is a 23 year old prospect and Maidana is 30 and an established contender.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I will never consider a man breaking another man's jaw with his fist in a boxing man a fluke. He was clearly coming on towards the end, and caught him with a great shot. Being behind on points doesn't make that a fluke.
> 
> Canelo's huge and has a better guard, but Maidana's powerful enough to perform closer to Canelo than Ortiz.
> 
> ...


No. It was entire fluke. He caught him with a shot with Ortiz' mouth open. I guarantee he will never break anyone else's jaw for the rest of his career.

He was also a lot more active than Canelo who toyed with Lopez, while he was going life and death with a club fighter.

But Khan never went down. Khan has been own numerous times through his career, and Maidana's entire profile as a fighter is that of a puncher.

Morales clearly lost and Danny was beating him up towards the end. Maidana was going life and death with old ass Morales.

His resume isn't better than Broner's.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> No. It was entire fluke. He caught him with a shot with Ortiz' mouth open. I guarantee he will never break anyone else's jaw for the rest of his career.
> 
> He was also a lot more active than Canelo who toyed with Lopez, while he was going life and death with a club fighter.
> 
> ...


I simply don't agree with your logic. Looking at the downside of his flaws doesn't somehow make his resumes better than Broner's. His best win is DeMarco, who was solid, and going the distance with Paulie, who was solid, but that doesn't outdo Cayo, Lopez, JSK, Corley, and Ortiz.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

There is no flukes in boxing. You dont break somebodys jaw by accident.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From Russia said:


> so, this "p4p star" was fighting midgets/Auschwitz victims and everybody was wondering about his huge power, haha


what's the problem? If he's comfortably making the weight, then why is it an issue? Does every fight have to fight at their walking around weight like Mayweather and Pacquiao?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> There is no flukes in boxing. You dont break somebodys jaw by accident.


An enormous difference between luck and accident.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what's the problem? If he's comfortably making the weight, then why is it an issue? Does every fight have to fight at their walking around weight like Mayweather and Pacquiao?


Yeah, if you make the weight (legally), you make the weight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Are you one of the ones that say rahmans ko of lewis was luck or fluke? Your objective is to punch your opponent in the face and cause damage. No accidents or luck


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what's the problem? If he's comfortably making the weight, then why is it an issue? Does every fight have to fight at their walking around weight like Mayweather and Pacquiao?


Pacquaio, up until he fought at 147, was the bigger man in all of his fights.






He actually is fighting a midget in this video :rofl atsch


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Are you one of the ones that say rahmans ko of lewis was luck or fluke? Your objective is to punch your opponent in the face and cause damage. No accidents or luck


Rahman's KO was a fluke. If he fought Lewis 20 times, he'd lose almost all, and probably be KO'd. Completely different levels of fighters.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Unlikely does not mean accidental. Cheapening the achievements of men who manage to land devastating punches on other world class professional fighters is a bad look IMO.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

He managed through pure luck. He gets full credit from me for the win, but that fight doesn't prove he's anything more than cannon fodder.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Was a perfect right hand not luck but ok


SouthPaw said:


> Rahman's KO was a fluke. If he fought Lewis 20 times, he'd lose almost all, and probably be KO'd. Completely different levels of fighters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, if you make the weight (legally), you make the weight.


yeah, I don't like guys that much who regain 20 pounds and use their weight advantage as their whole strategy, but I don't have an issue with it. Weight cutting is a party of modern day boxing.



SouthPaw said:


> Pacquaio, up until he fought at 147, was the bigger man in all of his fights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl yeah I remember Pacquiao used to be a big weight cutter.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner murders this smelly Argentine ******.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I think Broners handlers made some bad choices for him, they went after paulie to get that title so they can market him to the public as a "3 weight champion". It was a good win.They moved him a little fast trying to live up to the next maywearther image they hyped so much. But if Broner has problems getting back down in weight i think hes screwed. Either way hes gonna be a tough fight for anybody. he could probably take maidana


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

For all fans of Broner:


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner murders Maidana. Matthyse murders Broner. Garcia lands left against Matthyse and drops him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, I don't like guys that much who regain 20 pounds and use their weight advantage as their whole strategy, but I don't have an issue with it. Weight cutting is a party of modern day boxing.
> 
> :rofl yeah I remember Pacquiao used to be a big weight cutter.


how do you weigh more than Juan despite being shorter with the smaller frame


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how do you weigh more than Juan despite being shorter with the smaller frame


He has a big ass steroid riddled head.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


What does this fucktard thinks he's dressed as in his fucking bow tie and cardigan? What a twat.

Also Maidana in around the 8th.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how do you weigh more than Juan despite being shorter with the smaller frame


Bruce Lee lats and Ariza shakes I suppose.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Manny weighs more because he looks to have about 5 inches in quad size on Juan.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana posted these tweets about Broner
> 
> Have anyone heard about @adrienbroner lately? 147 lbs or running? Just wondering...
> 
> ...


I don't understand why people think Broner is small. He is bigger than most WWs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Manny weighs more because he looks to have about 5 inches in quad size on Juan.


yeah Marquez has some stick legs compared to Pacquiao


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Dunno if its been mentioned as people are talking about legs, but Maidana has huge quads for his size too, check the Khan weigh in (140) so they'll only be bigger now..


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what's the problem? If he's comfortably making the weight, then why is it an issue? Does every fight have to fight at their walking around weight like Mayweather and Pacquiao?


Just saying that his power is overrated.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Just saying that his power is overrated.


yeah, but I'm sure Donaire's power would be average at 130 pounds also :smile


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, but I'm sure Donaire's power would be average at 130 pounds also :smile


Broner is a welterweight. He was physically stronger then Paulie. Broner was a welteweight who cut down to Lightweight. Stop acting like Broner is not a Welterweiight/Light Welterweight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Broner is a welterweight. He was physically stronger then Paulie. Broner was a welteweight who cut down to Lightweight. Stop acting like Broner is not a Welterweiight/Light Welterweight.


Broner made lightweight comfortably and was the same weight as Rees on fight night. He's no welterweight. I think he can fight at 140 fine though.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

God I hope this fight gets made and Maidana is the favorite. There will be some easy money to be made on Broner in this fight.:deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner gets stopped by Maidana. Broner is a fucking pillow-puncher at welterweight. He's not going to get Maidana's respect. Regardless, Maidana is one of the most dangerous boxers when he is hurt. He always comes back and whoops ass. Broner has one of the shittiest resumes for being a three-weight champion. Anyone who says Broner has a better resume than Maidana is an idiot. Maidana has been in with better fighters than Broner. Shit, Broner would've gotten destroyed by the mummified Morales that fought Danny Garcia and Marcos Maidana.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Broner is a welterweight. He was physically stronger then Paulie. Broner was a welteweight who cut down to Lightweight. Stop acting like Broner is not a Welterweiight/Light Welterweight.


You can go on and on about who u think belongz where. As I can say canelo should be a supermiddleweight. Does it matter? Nope. Because as long as u can make tue weight, that IS your weightclass. Do you call out every other fighter that rehydrates 10+ lbs or is it just Broner because u dislike him? Do some research on the majority of today's world champs and you'll find that damn near all of them shouldn't be fighting at the current weightclass they're in.

If anything, broner should be given props for fighting at his natural walk around weight in his last fight because the majority of fighters don't do it.

Anyway, I think jr welterweight is the perfect division for him, but of course he's gonna get held to higher standards.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I see team Haymon waiting on the outcome of Thurman vs Diego Chaves. 

If Thurman wins, I see Broner vacating, and leaving Maidana to face Thurman.

If Thurman loses, then I do see Broner taking on whoever is mandatory.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Broner gets stopped by Maidana. Broner is a fucking pillow-puncher at welterweight. He's not going to get Maidana's respect. Regardless, Maidana is one of the most dangerous boxers when he is hurt. He always comes back and whoops ass. Broner has one of the shittiest resumes for being a three-weight champion. Anyone who says Broner has a better resume than Maidana is an idiot. Maidana has been in with better fighters than Broner. Shit, Broner would've gotten destroyed by the mummified Morales that fought Danny Garcia and Marcos Maidana.


Wrong! Maidana is tailor made for Broner and a guy with slow hands, is there to be hit and comes forward will be a stylistic wet dream for Broner, a showcase fight.:deal Broner will beat Maidana to the punch all night long on the outside win most of the exchanges. Broner won't have to look hard to find Maidana he's there to be hit he has shitty head movement and he won't be moving around, like Pauile was. Broner will land combos on Maidana easily because Maidana won't move and will be there for the follow up, these are crowd and judge pleasing combos. Some people will be surprised by how much Broner opens up on Maidana and how his work rate goes up but I won't. Broner likes these types because he can also get inside easily where he likes to go to the body, a place where Maidana is weak at. Broner will eat Maidana's lunch on the inside where he fights smart has good defense and picking his shots throwing and landing the more powerful and accurate shots and tearing Maidana up. This fight will look similar to the Demarco fight with people at the end saying why in the hell did I think Maidana could beat Broner, the only difference it will take Broner a longer time to break Maidana down because he's bigger than Demarco is and almost as equally as crude. Broner by wide UD or late round TKO.:deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> You can go on and on about who u think belongz where. As I can say canelo should be a supermiddleweight. Does it matter? Nope. Because as long as u can make tue weight, that IS your weightclass. Do you call out every other fighter that rehydrates 10+ lbs or is it just Broner because u dislike him? Do some research on the majority of today's world champs and you'll find that damn near all of them shouldn't be fighting at the current weightclass they're in.
> 
> If anything, broner should be given props for fighting at his natural walk around weight in his last fight because the majority of fighters don't do it.
> 
> Anyway, I think jr welterweight is the perfect division for him, but of course he's gonna get held to higher standards.


Broner walks around at 150+. A lot of people forget when he told it to Robert Guerrero, it was also just after he had a fight at 135 lbs. too.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Broner walks around at 150+. A lot of people forget when he told it to Robert Guerrero, it was also just after he had a fight at 135 lbs. too.


How much lbs do think canelo walks around? AKA WTF is he doing fighting at jr middleweight?

And broner has never rehydrated to 150+. And u have no proof of him of walking around @150+.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Broner walks around at 150+. A lot of people forget when he told it to Robert Guerrero, it was also just after he had a fight at 135 lbs. too.


Donaire weighs 145 pounds right now.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

I think the point people are trying to make is he wont have the size and power advantages against Maidana that he had against Demarco.
His power looked average at best against Malignaggi.
Thats why people are bringing up his weight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> I think the point people are trying to make is he wont have the size and power advantages against Maidana that he had against Demarco.
> His power looked average at best against Malignaggi.
> Thats why people are bringing up his weight


I already made the point for them on the first page :yep. I know Broner isn't as effective at welterweight, and I'd prefer him to go back down to 140. Some seem to really think he's a huge guy though and that he needs to be at 147


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Maidana by ko


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I already made the point for them on the first page :yep. I know Broner isn't as effective at welterweight, and I'd prefer him to go back down to 140. Some seem to really think he's a huge guy though and that he needs to be at 147


Ah sorry, I jumped in on the second page.
I think he'd be a large 140 and an average 147 pounder.
At the end of the day though he can fight at whatever weight he can make.
Personally I think Maidana would be a good scrap, I'd probably put a little on of cash Maidana and wouldn't be surprised if I lost it either :lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Broner walks around at 150+. A lot of people forget when he told it to Robert Guerrero, it was also just after he had a fight at 135 lbs. too.





bballchump11 said:


> Donaire weighs 145 pounds right now.


--"I really have got to try to see about my weight. If they want me to try to go down to 122, I'm at 145 right now, and I'm solid," said Donaire. "It's not like I'm fat or anything like that, so we'll see. I'll give it two months to see if I can try to drop to 130, and see if I feel comfortable. If I can't, then I'm going to go up to 126."-- :nod

Both will do fine at the higher weights, but not have the same power. Just one gets brought up far more often than the other.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> How much lbs do think canelo walks around? AKA WTF is he doing fighting at jr middleweight?
> 
> And broner has never rehydrated to 150+. And u have no proof of him of walking around @150+.


http://www.insidehboboxing.com/inside/tag/adrien-broner

Says he weighed in 150 lbs. on fight night against Gavin Rees. You're right. He doesn't belong at welterweight. He belongs at super welterweight :yep.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> --"I really have got to try to see about my weight. If they want me to try to go down to 122, I'm at 145 right now, and I'm solid," said Donaire. "It's not like I'm fat or anything like that, so we'll see. I'll give it two months to see if I can try to drop to 130, and see if I feel comfortable. If I can't, then I'm going to go up to 126."-- :nod
> 
> Both will do fine at the higher weights, but not have the same power. Just one gets brought up far more often than the other.


:yep.

Double standards man..


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> http://www.insidehboboxing.com/inside/tag/adrien-broner
> 
> Says he weighed in 150 lbs. on fight night against Gavin Rees. You're right. He doesn't belong at welterweight. He belongs at super welterweight :yep.


And where does canelo belong? Or the rest of the mexican fighters like rios and chavez that u nuthug belong?

I'll wait...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> And where does canelo belong? Or the rest of the mexican fighters like rios and chavez that u nuthug belong?
> 
> I'll wait...


 Light Heavyweight:lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :yep.
> 
> Double standards man..


Trying to cut 23 lbs, and if he can't he'll drop 19. But Broner should be a SWW.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> And where does canelo belong? Or the rest of the mexican fighters like rios and chavez that u nuthug belong?
> 
> I'll wait...


Canelo should be at MW and JCC Jr should be at SMW.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Trying to cut 23 lbs, and if he can't he'll drop 19. But Broner should be a SWW.


:yep

That's why it was so satisfying to see him get whooped by rigo. It was like watching a bully get his ass kicked by a nerd.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Funny how people how people are ready to jump to all kind of conclusions about Broner after his first fight at WW(which he won btw), but not keeping in mind how shyt Maidana looked in his first fight at WW, which he lost. And really, who has he(Maidana) beat but those who did nothing but stand right there to be punched?

Seeing how Maidana has improved at WW, leaves all kind of reason to show that Broner very well can improve upon his first fight at WW.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner will have people mad at him for a long time. Keep waiting for that lost...it'll take a while.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> His best wins are Ortiz(good win), Lopez(140 lb club fighter. He's living off the Ortiz fluke..a fight he was losing clearly), and Karass(journeyman/ club fighter he had loads of trouble with anyway)
> 
> His power is overrated too. Hit Khan flush numerous times when Khan had been KO'd before and after and only managed to wobble him. Being dominated for most of the fight. Couln't stop and old ass Erik Morales an got outboxed and outfought for stretches in what was supposed to be a showcase fight. Maidana is just a solid contender with a reputation that far exceeds his talent level.


I agree with the vast majority of what you say mate,and Maidana is one of the most overrated fighters of recent times.
The guy went life and death with Khan and 30% of prime Erik Morales at best.

I don't go along with the fluke thing though.It's like saying Leonard got lucky with Hearns effectively,although maybe that's overstating it on my part,but if you can snatch victory from the jaw(pun fully intended) of defeat at a good level,a win's a win.

But yes,Maidana is vastly overrated and Robert Garcia falls into that bracket for me at times as well,so I don't see vast improvement.

Broner has enough to get by him,but Lucas is another matter because that is a guy who genuinely_ has_ improved.His lateral movement that wasn't always there is the reason him and 3G can be genuinely thought of as real live top fighters who also have dynamite in those fists.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner destroys him and makes it look easy, you guys let your hate blind you. Maidana is tailor made stylistically for Broner. I hope this fight happens and think it will, if the bookies are as blinded by their hate for broner as a lot of you guys I'm gonna make a killing.


----------



## The Brush! (Jul 18, 2013)

That boy got a wack do! Thats some lawnmower shit! He gon' get it right!



It's ME, THE BRUUUSHH!!!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Broner gets stopped by Maidana. Broner is a fucking pillow-puncher at welterweight. He's not going to get Maidana's respect. Regardless, Maidana is one of the most dangerous boxers when he is hurt. He always comes back and whoops ass. Broner has one of the shittiest resumes for being a three-weight champion. Anyone who says Broner has a better resume than Maidana is an idiot. Maidana has been in with better fighters than Broner. Shit, Broner would've gotten destroyed by the mummified Morales that fought Danny Garcia and Marcos Maidana.


you're talking shit that you know ain't true.

this fight is likely to happen very soon. lets do a ban bet when it does if you're so confident.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

burn1 said:


> Funny how people how people are ready to jump to all kind of conclusions about Broner after his first fight at WW(which he won btw), but not keeping in mind how shyt Maidana looked in his first fight at WW, which he lost. And really, who has he(Maidana) beat but those who did nothing but stand right there to be punched?
> 
> Seeing how Maidana has improved at WW, leaves all kind of reason to show that Broner very well can improve upon his first fight at WW.


Yeah, but the context is vastly different. Maidana doesn't have the same hype or expectations around him compared to Broner, which is why people are far more critical of his lackluster performances.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys if you're hoping that Maidana will knock Broner out I suggest you wait until he fights Lucas. Maidana won't land much cleanly and he will be taking punishment, I think Broner wins this easier than people may think.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

If broner fights these 2 argentines back to back I'd be impressed.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope Broner does fight shot Mosley. Mosley can go out on a KO win and completely expose the Floyd wannabee.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Damn, and here I thought Pactards were annoying..


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think stylistically Maidana is an much easier matchup for Broner than Malignaggi the only thing he has to worry about is his power


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Canelo should be at MW and JCC Jr should be at SMW.


I think there's a very good reason why Jr is being kept at MW,and that's because his handlers know that without that rehydration size,he loses all the advantages that keep him treading water around the top of the 160 division.

I know it's subjective,and there are several weight classes that have the same sort of lbs between them,but I hold the view that 160 to 168 is one of the jumps where guys really get found out.Pavlik and Abraham being perfect examples.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


> Broner will have people mad at him for a long time. Keep waiting for that lost...it'll take a while.


Yeah because Broner wont fight elite fighters.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah because Broner wont fight elite fighters.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


>


????????


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Broner stops Maidana. Maidana is a warrior, but his chin and body are kind of delicate.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Broner stops Maidana. Maidana is a warrior, but his chin and body are kind of delicate.


His chin is cool. His body is worthless. Easy win for Broner.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Broner has a chance against maidana in my opinion, matthysse knocks Broners block off and stops him in 6


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas!! said:


> Broner has a chance against maidana in my opinion, matthysse knocks Broners block off and stops him in 6


Agreed


----------



## The Brush! (Jul 18, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Damn, and here I thought Pactards were annoying..


Brushapinos aint shit! Pac got that Beiber hair!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From Russia said:


>


Lets look at a couple of Al Haymon's fighter's upcoming fights

Lara vs Trout
Mayweather vs Canelo
Danny Garcia vs Matthysse

Do those seem like cherry picks to you?


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lets look at a couple of Al Haymon's fighter's upcoming fights
> 
> Lara vs Trout
> Mayweather vs Canelo
> ...


Mayweather is old and now it's a perfect time to cash out. Trout aint a superstar and Al doesnt need to protect him from dangerous opponents. Matthysse vs Garcia is indeed a great match up.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Wow. Maidana clowns Broner in the trash talking, in his second language, and sometimes the Latinos are notoriously bad at English. I can see this going a similar way to Khan-Maidana, where Maidana gives him hell for 12 rounds, but Broner does just enough, hopefully enough to ruin his career (like what most people think Provo did to Bradley)


Don't be too impressed, Maidana's "tweets" sound like one of them knuckleheads at Roberts gym got on Maidana's twitter and said that. No way Maidana has good enough English.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Mayweather is old and now it's a perfect time to cash out. Trout aint a superstar and Al doesnt need to protect him from dangerous opponents. Matthysse vs Garcia is indeed a great match up.


And Mayweather will be even older next year after he beats the winner of Garcia v Matthysse. No cashing out here.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner is getting owned in the trash talk battle, again. Not good when he's up against a "foreigner." 

Re: Marcos. If you haven't seen him fight live, do it. The power in his body shots is unreal. TV doesn't do it justice.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

since the fight is official, did anybody change their mind?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Obviously you haven't paid attention to Maidana's progression, he has improved so much under Robert Garcia's training. Broner gets stopped by Maidana.


Not to mention that DEvon is* nothing* like Broner......absolutely nothing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Maidana winning 62.5 to Broner 37.5


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> No. It was a fluke. He was losing clearly and clearly taking more punishment. He caught Ortiz on his way in with his mouth open. If they fight 10 times, Ortiz beats him and probably stops him 9.
> 
> Canelo also was never hurt by Lopez the way Maidana was, being buzzed at least twice and was fighting on even terms for the entire fight. Canelo didn't lose a round.
> 
> ...


Awful, awful post.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana winning 62.5 to Broner 37.5


Maidana: Broner is No Mayweather, He Can Be Hit!

RENE knows Adrien anit about that life. He rather make whack r&b songs than drive his boy boy car to the gym and train everyday


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree 100% with what Boxrec says about Broner vs Ponce (not talking about the scorecards, it could go either way I don´t care).
http://boxrec.com/media/index.php?title=Fight:1571261


> Notes
> 
> Ponce de Leon controlled the earlier rounds with an aggressive body attack.


 :deal @Bogotazo body punches!

Watch all the rounds where Broner arguibly lost, and see what the opponent was doing, and what Broner did, in those moments......I´m talking about many fights, Quinteros (like *Bernard Hopkins* said, Quintero gave Broner a Boxing lesson), Rees, Paulie, etc.....and well, no doubt in my mind that Marcos hits harder than these guys....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> I agree 100% with what Boxrec says about Broner vs Ponce (not talking about the scorecards, it could go either way I don´t care).
> http://boxrec.com/media/index.php?title=Fight:1571261
> :deal @Bogotazo body punches!
> 
> Watch all the rounds where Broner arguibly lost, and see what the opponent was doing, and what Broner did, in those moments......I´m talking about many fights, Quinteros (like *Bernard Hopkins* said, Quintero gave Broner a Boxing lesson), Rees, Paulie, etc.....no doubt in my mind that Marcos hits harder than this guys....


had that quinteros fight 5-3 in Q's favor


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> had that quinteros fight 5-3 in Q's favor


What Teddy and B-Hop are saying during the fight should make some Broner fans think about their guy a bit.....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> What Teddy and B-Hop are saying during the fight should make some Broner fans think about their guy a bit.....


what happen? I don't remember


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Now that Broner actually signed for the fight, I expect more people to pick him to win. Same thing happened with Mayweather/Canelo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I agree 100% with what Boxrec says about Broner vs Ponce (not talking about the scorecards, it could go either way I don´t care).
> http://boxrec.com/media/index.php?title=Fight:1571261
> :deal @Bogotazo body punches!
> 
> Watch all the rounds where Broner arguibly lost, and see what the opponent was doing, and what Broner did, in those moments......I´m talking about many fights, Quinteros (like *Bernard Hopkins* said, Quintero gave Broner a Boxing lesson), Rees, Paulie, etc.....and well, no doubt in my mind that Marcos hits harder than these guys....


Quintero was very scrappy, he probably deserve the win.

But both he and Paulie and PDL had an in-and-out strategy that allowed them to get off and capitalize on Broner's excessive defensive poster and then get out of range to escape anything coming back at them. Maidana is more of a seek-and-destroy guy who isn't light on his feet. The last guy who tried to hang on the inside with Broner was DeMarco, and while Maidana is a much better fighter with more tools and more thunderous power, the reality is that Broner is going to throw at close range and has the ability to roll with shots. I have to rewatch the DeMarco fight to see with what frequency he went to the body. Maidana has the offense necessary to get into Broner's guard and go to the body, but does he have the jab and movement necessary to escape punishment himself?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what happen? I don't remember


Broner´s lack of footwork, that his legs are so far apart that make him a target, etc....
I mean, a guy is attacking Broner....being busy, even if this guys is not landing that much....Broner land only few punches as well...there you go, the round is close!
UNLESS when Broner has a good advatange in size and power, like in the Rees fight and others.....people forget that Rees despite being a midget was not exactly a easy opponent for Broner in the first moments.....

Broner will have that power advantage in the Maidana fight ?

The real question is: What Quintero did in the ring that made the fight so hard for Broner? Same question for all the rounds Broner lost in all the fights he had (when he lost a round).....
Paulie didn´t outbox no one in that fight....it was because of _something else_ that he made some rounds look close and won some of them for sure....

Watch it, at 15:36...Bernard is talking.....it´s interesting.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Quintero was very scrappy, he probably deserve the win.
> 
> But both he and Paulie and PDL had an in-and-out strategy that allowed them to get off and capitalize on Broner's excessive defensive poster and then get out of range to escape anything coming back at them. Maidana is more of a seek-and-destroy guy who isn't light on his feet. The last guy who tried to hang on the inside with Broner was DeMarco, and while Maidana is a much better fighter with more tools and more thunderous power, the reality is that Broner is going to throw at close range and has the ability to roll with shots. I have to rewatch the DeMarco fight to see with what frequency he went to the body. *Maidana has the offense necessary to get into Broner's guard and go to the body, but does he have the jab and movement necessary to escape punishment himself?*


RENE's crude brawling will seize the day. I expect him to take punishment in the process though



Vic said:


> Broner´s lack of footwork, that his legs are so far apart that make him a target, etc....
> I mean, a guy is attacking Broner....being busy, even if this guys is not landing that much....Broner land only few punches as well...there you go, the round is close!
> UNLESS when Broner has a good advatange in size and power, like in the Rees fight and others.....people forget that Rees despite being a midget was not exactly a easy opponent for Broner in the first moments.....
> 
> ...


Yep RENE gon maul Adrien's AZZ to death and fulfill every bitch's dream of raping a r&b singer


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Quintero was very scrappy, he probably deserve the win.
> 
> But both he and Paulie and PDL had an in-and-out strategy that allowed them to get off and capitalize on Broner's excessive defensive poster and then get out of range to escape anything coming back at them. Maidana is more of a seek-and-destroy guy who isn't light on his feet. The last guy who tried to hang on the inside with Broner was DeMarco, and while Maidana is a much better fighter with more tools and more thunderous power, the reality is that Broner is going to throw at close range and has the ability to roll with shots. I have to rewatch the DeMarco fight to see with what frequency he went to the body. Maidana has the offense necessary to get into Broner's guard and go to the body, but does he have the jab and movement necessary to escape punishment himself?


I didn´t rewatch the DeMarco fight because the fact that DeMarco is a southpaw changes everything for me, it´s too different than it will be against Maidana, IMO.

The last part of your post, yeah, I ask myslef that question as well, Bogo.....I don´t know either...if Broner is as busy as Marcos, then he has a good chance to win this by decision, no doubt....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I didn´t rewatch the DeMarco fight because the *fact that DeMarco is a southpaw changes everything* for me, it´s too different than it will be against Maidana, IMO.
> 
> The last part of your post, yeah, I ask myslef that question as well, Bogo.....I don´t know either...if Broner is as busy as Marcos, then he has a good chance to win this by decision, no doubt....


Normally, it would. But when fighters are chest to chest, the only main different is which hand gets leverage from the back foot. Hooks to the body and head from either side, uppercuts, all become similar when two guys are squared up. Think back to DeMarco leaning in on Broner while eating uppercuts-his body positioning wouldn't really change by him switching his stance.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Maidana barely won a round against Alexander


Alexander is a good boxer. I don't think that Broner would do much better against him.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

After Broner beats up Maidana, the same people who are picking Maidana to win, will say Maidana was tailor made for Broner. If your picking Maidana, give credit if your wrong.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Now that Broner actually signed for the fight, I expect more people to pick him to win. Same thing happened with Mayweather/Canelo


Just so you know I was picking Floyd since before that shit was signed!! You remember! :ibutt


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Brownies said:


> Alexander is a good boxer. I don't think that Broner would do much better against him.


Exactly.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Now that Broner actually signed for the fight, I expect more people to pick him to win. Same thing happened with Mayweather/Canelo


:deal


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Now that Broner actually signed for the fight, I expect more people to pick him to win. Same thing happened with Mayweather/Canelo





Yungboy said:


> After Broner beats up Maidana, the same people who are picking Maidana to win, will say Maidana was tailor made for Broner. If your picking Maidana, give credit if your wrong.


you already know


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Surprised there's a majority picking Maidana. Surely Broner is the bookies favourite?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mother of god please let Maidana be the fave in this fight. Easy money on About Billions !! :ibutt!!


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mother of god please let Maidana be the fave in this fight. Easy money on About Billions !! :ibutt!!


People here are picking with their hearts. It's like those who break their own property when angry...too much emotion, not enough sense


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Broner is the kind of guy that will not get the benefit of the doubt in any regard simply because people don't like him. still bringing up a fight he had as a raw prospect as if it really counts in a fight against Maidana. better get used to watching him cause he's a star...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Mother of god please let Maidana be the fave in this fight. Easy money on About Billions !! :ibutt!!


Don´t do that brother, you are a good kid Turbo, I don´t wann see you losing money:verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Don´t do that brother, you are a good kid Turbo, I don´t wann see you losing money:verysad


Can't waittttt :bbb


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Not to mention that DEvon is* nothing* like Broner......absolutely nothing.


That's true. I think Broner has a chance if he goes to Maidana's body, especially if he digs with that left hook of his. Maidana has proven to be weak to body shots.



turbotime said:


> Can't waittttt :bbb


So i have always been confused about this, do you actually like broner as a person or as a fighter? to me he is a complete scumbag


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Head says Broner has more tools. He'll find a way.

Heart would love to see Maidana drop the kid.

Both say this should be an interesting fight. Both guys want to come forward and impose their will.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> That's true. I think Broner has a chance if he goes to Maidana's body, especially if he digs with that left hook of his. Maidana has proven to be weak to body shots.
> 
> So i have always been confused about this, do you actually like broner as a person or as a fighter? to me he is a complete scumbag


I like him as a fighter, i find him amusing outside of the ring


----------



## Azar (Oct 22, 2013)

i hope white boys dont jump on his nuts when he destroys maidana n fuck all the uncle tom black folks who hate on him

ya know its ya boy AB ya know hahaha guys a fukin legend

broner aint worryin bout nuffin

heeeeeeee aint worryin bout nuffin

maidana is easy money


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Azar said:


> i hope white boys dont jump on his nuts when he destroys maidana n fuck all the uncle tom black folks who hate on him
> 
> ya know its ya boy AB ya know hahaha guys a fukin legend
> 
> ...


What? :uwot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just so you know I was picking Floyd since before that shit was signed!! You remember! :ibutt


yes you've been very consistent. You are most of the time time anyways :good


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yes you've been very consistent. You are most of the time time anyways :good


Just don't ask me the day before, I could picture an upset between a full grown moose and a toad.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

What leads me to believe that Maidana has a better chance in this fight then many people are giving him is the fact that Broner is a relatively stationary and flatfooted fighter. He likes to come forward with his back foot in the bucket style a la Norton somewhat and against someone like Marcos who is troubled more by lateral movement than aggression and I don`t see him walking away unscathed in this fight. 

This could resemble Foreman/Norton somewhat in that if Maidana manages to push him onto the back foot instead of allowing him to establish himself with his forward momentum and forces him on the defensive he may find himself at a loss as to what to do and panic as a result. If he cannot get Marcos` respect early and Maidana on the other hand does ring his bell and hurts him how will he react? 

it will be interesting to see how he responds if what I just said ends up taking place, either he will show us something about him we haven`t see yet or he will fold much the same way Miranda did against Pavlik for example under the psychological pressure of not having his own way and forced on the defensive going backwards against someone who can take the best he has to offer.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Broner got outboxed by Paulie,PDL and Quintero.
> What makes you think that Broner would box Maidanas ears off?


I get it you don't like Broner...but if this is what you are basing your prediction on you're stupid.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

I think Broner is going to punish Maidana based on the style matchup, particularly on the inside. But who knows, Maidana can punch and maybe we'll see Broner's chin tested.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just don't ask me the day before, I could picture an upset between a full grown moose and a toad.


:lol: I'm the same way, don't worry


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Eloy Perez...

that dude was there to collect a paycheck


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Maidana stops Broner @147


This.

Broner is both bull & matador in this fight.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Broner is the kind of guy that will not get the benefit of the doubt in any regard simply because people don't like him. still bringing up a fight he had as a raw prospect as if it really counts in a fight against Maidana. better get used to watching him cause he's a star...


Agreed.

If he didn't act obnoxious, people wouldn't care as much.

Being an intolerable douchebag would do wonders for Ward's wallet and would have done wonders for Mosley's. I'm glad they didn't go that route, but negative attention is attention and all attention is good attention when you're promoting fights.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

That really Maidana, is his English that good? Anyways, weak response from Broner IMO. How is he gonna say something about his 'foreign ass' and the foreign guy got the better of him in his own language? :lol:

Take your jabs in the ring Broner. You look better doing it there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana winning 62.5 to Broner 37.5


what a massive upset


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Eloy Perez...
> 
> that dude was there to collect a paycheck


Oscar paid him in yayo


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Azar said:


> i hope white boys dont jump on his nuts when he destroys maidana n fuck all the uncle tom black folks who hate on him
> 
> ya know its ya boy AB ya know hahaha guys a fukin legend
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Brilliant reading some of these posts back :rofl :rofl


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> What leads me to believe that Maidana has a better chance in this fight then many people are giving him is the fact that Broner is a relatively stationary and flatfooted fighter. He likes to come forward with his back foot in the bucket style a la Norton somewhat and against someone like Marcos who is troubled more by lateral movement than aggression and I don`t see him walking away unscathed in this fight.
> 
> This could resemble Foreman/Norton somewhat in that if Maidana manages to push him onto the back foot instead of allowing him to establish himself with his forward momentum and forces him on the defensive he may find himself at a loss as to what to do and panic as a result. If he cannot get Marcos` respect early and Maidana on the other hand does ring his bell and hurts him how will he react?
> 
> it will be interesting to see how he responds if what I just said ends up taking place, either he will show us something about him we haven`t see yet or he will fold much the same way Miranda did against Pavlik for example under the psychological pressure of not having his own way and forced on the defensive going backwards against someone who can take the best he has to offer.


:deal


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what a massive upset


52.5 to 47.5


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> 52.5 to 47.5


yeah I was being sarcastic. I saw people saying this was upset of the year, when most people picked Broner to lose anyways


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I was being sarcastic. I saw people saying this was upset of the year, when most people picked Broner to lose anyways


Your poll has only two votes in the difference where did most people pick Broner to lose?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Your poll has only two votes in the difference where did most people pick Broner to lose?


when the fight was first being talked about and Broner didn't actually sign to fight, the poll results were 


bballchump11 said:


> Maidana winning 62.5 to Broner 37.5


After he signed the fight, more people started to pick Broner, but he still had less votes than Maidana. The only point I'm making is this wasn't a huge upset like people think


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> when the fight was first being talked about and Broner didn't actually sign to fight, the poll results were
> 
> After he signed the fight, more people started to pick Broner, but he still had less votes than Maidana. The only point I'm making is this wasn't a huge upset like people think


Totally agree it wasn't an upset. But you are misrepresenting your poll results to prove your point.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Does ADRIENNNN still want Matthysse?


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Does ADRIENNNN still want Matthysse?


:lol: yeah he'll probably retire when he wakes up half an hour after getting KTFO cold!


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL Maidana can't speak or write English. His twitter is run by his agent


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

mishima said:


> LOL Maidana can't speak or write English. His twitter is run by his agent


i dont think he speaks at all. hes programmed to read binary though i think


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

do you dip shits realize that a this point most these guys have people who write this shit for them?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The people who are most vocal about Lomachenko being nothing special are also the people in this thread who were most adamant that Broner would win easy and you're stupid if you think otherwise. I'm not sure if it's stupidity or a racial thing, but there's definitely something there.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> when the fight was first being talked about and Broner didn't actually sign to fight, the poll results were
> 
> After he signed the fight, more people started to pick Broner, but he still had less votes than Maidana. The only point I'm making is this wasn't a huge upset like people think


Agreed, this fight wasn't an upset at all imo. After the Quintero, Rees and especially Paulie fights it was pretty obvious that Broner could be beaten on any given night.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The people who are most vocal about Lomachenko being nothing special are also the people in this thread who were most adamant that Broner would win easy and you're stupid if you think otherwise. I'm not sure if it's stupidity or a racial thing, but there's definitely something there.


Stop making every thread you post in be about your man crush Lomachenko. Fuck sake their is no correlation at all. Stfu.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> hard to believe Rene's English is that good


It's actually better than Broner's. :lol:


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The only point I'm making is this wasn't a huge upset like people think


It wasn't a huge upset (if even an upset at all) among this forum, but it seems to have been a big surprise among more casual fans of the sport.

Having said that, I'd say Mares-Gonzalez and Dawson-Stevenson have far better claims to being called the upset of the year.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Stop making every thread you post in be about your man crush Lomachenko. Fuck sake their is no correlation at all. Stfu.


Read how many of my posts are actually about Lomachenko you stupid fuck. The posters claiming that Broner would win easily in this thread were the same people who got outraged the most about my claims of Lomachenko's potential. I'm allowed to point that out, if you don't like it then fuck off and don't waste your time responding to me. Yeah?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Agreed, this fight wasn't an upset at all imo. After the Quintero, Rees and especially Paulie fights it was pretty obvious that Broner could be beaten on any given night.





Sittin Sonny said:


> It wasn't a huge upset (if even an upset at all) among this forum, but it seems to have been a big surprise among more casual fans of the sport.
> 
> Having said that, I'd say Mares-Gonzalez and Dawson-Stevenson have far better claims to being called the upset of the year.


agreed :thumbsup


----------

